# arrows for bear grizzly



## reknelb (Jul 27, 2004)

Just picked up a bear grizzly recurve in nice shape. I really love carbons but, after looking on all the online charts it seems like they all recomend a really light arrow. (under 400 with the head weight added) Maybe I'm not filling it out right?? Anyone shoot carbons out of one of these bows? It's a bear grizzly 60#@28", I pull 27-27.5" on a recurve (28.5" on compound), arrow length will be 29". I'll be using 100-125 gr heads and shooting off the shelf.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

reknelb - 

No idea what size carbon, but try a 2114 out of that bow, doubt you'll be dissapointed.

Viper1 out.


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

Weight of arrow doesn't have much to do with arriving at the correct spine for your bow. Sounds like the Goldtip 55/75 might work and they have the weight system for pile and nock end that allows for adjusting dynamic spine and FOC.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

PineLander said:


> *Weight of arrow doesn't have much to do with arriving at the correct spine for your bow. *


That about sums it up.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ftw46 (Jun 5, 2004)

With a 57# Longbow at my 27" draw, the Goldtip 5575's work very well.
For hunting I add a 160 grain Snuffer with a 100 Gr steel broadhead adapter. They fly great.!


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

You can get good arrow flight w a variety of arrow weights. I shoot arrows from 360g to 540g in my 45# Bear Grizzly/Martin Hunter. The lighter arrows shoot flatter and go deep enough, the heavier arrows penetrate deeper and shoot flat enough... for me. YMMV.

Get what ya like, or flip a coin and like what ya get?


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

Viper, what made you sellect the 2114 as the best shaft for this setup? I would think that a 2018 would be better; maybe those two are close in spine though.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

abel -

Stiffer spine and lighter arrow. 

2018 - deflects .464 and weighs 302gr @ 29", raw
2114 - defects .430 and weighs 286 @ 29", raw

Stiffer shaft with less weight means a faster arrow, and a 21/64" shaft is rigid enough for the way I shoot. The 2117's and 2018, just didn't snap out of the bow, and that that draw weight, the difference in weight of the arrow wasn't that big a deal for penetration.

Honestly, when I got my #57 Jack Howard Gamemaster Jet, in the 70's he was pretty clear about the best performing arrow being a 2114. I didn't listen and stuck with the 2117's. The bow shot well, but after 20 years, finally tried 2114s. Night and day. And honestly, have shot 2018s from a lot of bows, still have a dozen 2018 24srt-x's (if anyone is old enoguh to recall those!!!), and honestly, they never really performed that well out on anything I owned.

Viper out.


----------



## reknelb (Jul 27, 2004)

Bare shafted some 29" 60/75 carbon express terminators, and some xx75 2216's with 125 gr heads. 2216's were hitting nock high but straight side to side. Carbons were hitting nock high + to the right. checked brace height = 7.5", knock point seemd high too. any comments?


----------

